# transparente Folie



## whiterussian (26. September 2005)

Hola!

Ich hab mal ne Visitenkarte gesehen, die war auf milchig transparenter Folie
gedruckt. Jetzt bräucht ich so ne Folie inkl. Namen, Grammatur, Eigenschaften, Druckverfahren ...
(So wie halt Papier immer beschrieben ist)

Greetz


----------



## AKrebs70 (27. September 2005)

Hallo!

Also irgendwie verstehe Ich jetzt nicht dein Problem. Möchtes Du irgendwelche informationen dazu oder wahr das jetzt eine Anfrage ob das jemand für dich erledigen kann .

Axel


----------



## whiterussian (27. September 2005)

Sas, AKrebs70!

Ich hätt gern Infos zu so ner Folie. Eben Name, Grammatur, Druckverfahren (schätz mal 
Flexodruck), wo man so was herkriegt ....

Oder vielleicht ein Link, wo solche Teile beschrieben beziehungsweise verarbeitet werden.

Machen werd ich die Gschicht dann selber.


----------



## whiterussian (27. September 2005)

Ok, hab da jetz was gefunden. Eines zumindest.
Nämlich: Canson Satin, 112g/m2 ,

aber vielleicht fällt ja jemanden was anderes ein, weil 112g is halt schon damn dünn...


----------



## Ellie (27. September 2005)

Moin,

Du meinst vielleicht Transparentpapier?

Gibt es inzwischen bei jedem größeren Papierhersteller, frag doch mal bei http://www.koenig-lerch.de in München, die besorgen dir alles an Papier, was lieferbar ist. 

Abnahme auch in kleineren Mengen, brauchst nur einen Gewerbenachweis. Das ist kein Einzelhandels-Laden, mit kleineren Mengen meine ich schon ab einem Ries. Das das keine Centartikel sind, dürfte dir dabei klar sein. Hochwertige Papiere und Materialien gibt es nicht umsonst.

Man kann sich auch mit Pfusch behelfen, es gibt in Büromärkten Spezialfolie für alles Mögliche, auch in 160g, musst mal ausprobieren. Wenn Du nur 10 Blatt A4 brauchst, sicherlich eine Idee.

LG,
Ellie


----------

